# How Does Everyone Heat Their Enclosures?



## alex.snaith (Mar 25, 2017)

What lights from Bunnings should I get?

Should I go ceramic from reptile shops?

Heat cord?

Heat mat?

All help appreciated!

Alex


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 25, 2017)

I predominantly use lights  
But due to my tanks being in the garage I use heat cord under a tile to help maintain heat for my breeder girls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cagey (Mar 25, 2017)

I use the heat panels that do not require a cover as my preferred option, the hide away well; my alternative option is a ceramic lamp


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Lights for lizards, heat panels for pythons ( I like the pro herp ones best), heat cord for geckos,...


----------



## Gem (Mar 25, 2017)

I use heat mats with thermostats and i keep a temp gun handy to double check things.
Works perfectly for me


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 25, 2017)

Lights for lizards, ceramic or cord for snakes.
The Philips spot globes from Bunnings are one of your cheapest options for heating. You just need to fork out for UV for lizards, and snakes if you feel inclined.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 25, 2017)

Heat cord can be used in racking sytems or even just a sigle set up for snakes, geckos and other nocturnal lizards such as sand swimmers.

Ceramic for snakes.
Normal heat/infrared globes for other reptiles (except turtles, I don't keep them so wouldn't have a clue what to use for those, I assume a water heater in addition to a globe).

You can buy comercial reptile globes if you want but cheap non-comercial globes will do the trick. From Bunnings, I would have to say Phillips Helogen lights in various wattages (dpeneding on temp). I always buy comerical reptile globes for UVA/B though.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 26, 2017)

I have been told that the Philips Tornado (I think) globes give off UV. You would need to look into it first.


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 26, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Lights for lizards, ceramic or cord for snakes.
> The Philips spot globes from Bunnings are one of your cheapest options for heating. You just need to fork out for UV for lizards, and snakes if you feel inclined.


Could you please give me a link for the spot globes?


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 26, 2017)

https://www.bunnings.com.au/philips-100w-clear-edison-screw-r80-reflector-globe-2-pack_p7010017
There are also 75W globes.


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 26, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> https://www.bunnings.com.au/philips-100w-clear-edison-screw-r80-reflector-globe-2-pack_p7010017
> There are also 75W globes.


thanks very much


----------

